# Spinning Reel Shock Leader



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

OK Hate to admit it but I just do not cast a bait caster very well. Even with practice and quality gear I never liked it much. I was raised on spinning gear and have done well enough with it when fishing from the beach. I never used a shock leader as I was never throwing the heavy 6/8 ounce sinker and bait as is needed when going for drum. OK my question I recently purchased a Penn Spinfisher V SSV8500LL It is a live liner. I wanted the smaller 7500 but it does not come in a live liner and the 6500 was to small and did'nt hold the line capacity I need.

OK my question is shock leader. I am aware of the 10lbs to each ounce for a bait caster is it the same for a spinning rod. Also what knot would you all recommend for joining the shock to the main? Do you recommend the double shocker on a spinning reel? If I want to keep it a single line what knot do you all recommend? Uni to uni? 

Thanks in advance for any help you can provide.

Last thing any suggestions for a blank to use for drum, throwing 8nbait. I plan on having a spinning rod wrapped. (just sold my custom bait caster) 

K


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

For heavy spinning I use a 60-80lb braid shock leader (casting leader) to my 20-30 braid running line with a double uni......you get a ultra small knot, terrific casting strength....your terminal tackle can be mono/fluro.....always use a finger guard....if fishing for big red drum I use a cannon ball rig with long (3-4') 80-100lb mono/fluroleader (you can grab bare handed if big fish). The braid to braid running/shock enables maximum distance....many folks miss this opportunity cause they're always thinking braid running line to mono shock.......IMO, not the best option.....only use mono at the Point.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

8n bait with a spinner is tough on the finger. look into getting a breakaway cannon. A 1508 rainshadow would probably work well for a blank, if you get one built, would also get Fuji kwag guides on it. 
Are you fishing from a pier? If you don't need to use mono a 4500 spinfisher holds enough 30# braid for drum.
I use 40 to 50# mono for shock. 40 on a pier and 50 on the beach. Bimini twist or spider hitch to no name for knot


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

I wouldn't suggest using braid on any of the OBX piers during Drum season, or any other pier for that matter.. probably best to leave it home and bring mono only...

The minute someone gets "burned off" because of your braid , harsh words will likely follow....


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

CPS 13' 6-10 is very spinner friendly when custom built.

Tommy


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Thanks for everyones help. I like the idea of the 4500SS liveliner with braid but only when I am fishing away from others who are using mono. I would hate to cut someone off especially if they had a fish on. With that said Benji yes I will be fishing from a pier with an occasional trip to the outerbanks for some surf fishing. So I got the 8500SS Live Liner an will be getting a custom spinning rod built. Would like to keep it between 10' and 12'


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Get a 2nd spool for the 8500 loading one with mono the other with braid. As for shock leader run as light as you can get away with. I started out heavy and have steadily moved lighter as I have gotten more conformable with my casting and the reels (down from 80 to 50/60 depending on the size of the bait).

As for the knot. i switched my braid to mono/floro knot from a uni to uni to a modified FG knot. take the time to look it up on YouTube and practice it. When tied right it is SUPER smooth through the guides and near 100% if not higher break.


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

Fill that reel with 17# Sufix tri + and a 50# Berkley big game shockleader connected with a blood knot and go catch that Drum!


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

dawgfsh said:


> Fill that reel with 17# Sufix tri + and a 50# Berkley big game shockleader connected with a blood knot and go catch that Drum!



On a conventional reel perhaps........would not recommend that on a spinner unless you plan on just fishing the wash....or are an exceptional caster.


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

dsurf said:


> On a conventional reel perhaps........would not recommend that on a spinner unless you plan on just fishing the wash....or are an exceptional caster.


Why so...while I do throw conventional many a drum over 48" have been caught by friends fishing that exact setup. That small blood knot goes thru the guides like silk.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

dawgfsh said:


> Why so...while I do throw conventional many a drum over 48" have been caught by friends fishing that exact setup. That small blood knot goes thru the guides like silk.


.016" diameter running line attached to .028" shock leader can and will cause excessive combativeness with the guides on spinning setup....not to mention line slap. While the gathering guide and spool lip diameter can help to minimize same, there will be reduced distance. Most newer spinning rods and reels are built today to maximize casting efficiency with braided line. When I can use .00087" running line attached to .00157 casting leader.....not a difficult decision for me.


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

100 yard cast are all we need in NC for big drum. No problem with 17# mono and 50# shock.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

There coming:fishing:. That is all


----------



## mbg60 (May 11, 2008)

Braid/hollow braid with a wind on leader, size-your choice, no knots. Never saw braid cut off mono yet.


----------



## sixtysevensg (Aug 27, 2016)

dawgfsh said:


> Fill that reel with 17# Sufix tri + and a 50# Berkley big game shockleader connected with a blood knot and go catch that Drum!


This is what I use, except with an Albright knot.


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

mbg60 said:


> Braid/hollow braid with a wind on leader, size-your choice, no knots. Never saw braid cut off mono yet.



I have. More than once. Especially when the mono is the tight line. If there's not many lines out at once it's not really a HUGE deal, but when 20+ guys have lines in the water it's inevitable because even with everyone manning their rod properly line to line contact is going to happen.


----------



## sixtysevensg (Aug 27, 2016)

Correction; I have the Seige spooled on with a #60 leader.


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

I'd venture to say there's more people on the beach that can't hit 100yds with 8 n bait than the ones that can ,, 


9


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

On my spinners for the surf, I use 80lbs braid and no shock leader. I do use a rub leader for the fish finder. With the braid being as thin or thinner than 17lbs mono, I feel I don't need a shock leader.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

My main drum rigs are Daiwa SL30SHVs and Abu 7000s loaded with 20# Suffix Tri Plus and 50# BBG shock.............but on the 7000s I tie an old knot shown to us by the late Mike White, Ryan's Dad...................it's a slim beauty variation for level winds and spinners............make the overhand knot in the shock then pass the running line up through the right " saddle " side and back down through the left side...........then finish it off with a five turn uni.........very small.....and tapered back to front............easy as pie to tie........pull tight and use your drag properly and it's good to go...............I also use the 17# Suffix Tri Plus and 50# shock with that same knot on Daiwa BG30s that I purchased for my wife and daughter-in-law, who prefer spinners..........not every place that has big red drum requires the ole 8'nBait.


----------



## Hikes run (Aug 9, 2015)

I'm not saying this is the best way but this is how I do it. We fish the obx exclusively and we too use spinning gear. Yes, I plan on dipping my toe into a casting set up in the near future but for now it's spinners. That's what my wife and daughter like to cast so that's what we use. For the girl's drum rods we're using the new Daiwa saltwater series reels. It's a very nice reel for the price. We use the 5000. It holds 380 yards of 17# main line in a high viz. green with a 60# shock leader. We used to use 20# BBG main line and 80# shockers and still do sometimes if biters are around and we feel like playing. Main line to shock leader is accomplished using a Bimini Twist to No Name/Bristol knot. My 12 year old was hitting 95 yards consistently in the field out back this afternoon with 6oz. Yes, I was using a laser range finder to check distance. A little more work and she'll be over a hundred easy. That being said you never seem to cast as far though when your actually fishing. Wind in your face, bait drag, etc. Like I said, might not be the best way but it works for us.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

flathead said:


> My main drum rigs are Daiwa SL30SHVs and Abu 7000s loaded with 20# Suffix Tri Plus and 50# BBG shock.............but on the 7000s I tie an old knot shown to us by the late Mike White, Ryan's Dad...................it's a slim beauty variation for level winds and spinners............make the overhand knot in the shock then pass the running line up through the right " saddle " side and back down through the left side...........then finish it off with a five turn uni.........very small.....and tapered back to front............easy as pie to tie........pull tight and use your drag properly and it's good to go...............I also use the 17# Suffix Tri Plus and 50# shock with that same knot on Daiwa BG30s that I purchased for my wife and daughter-in-law, who prefer spinners..........not every place that has big red drum requires the ole 8'nBait.


you tube Red Phillips knot, that's what your describing.
js


----------

